# Best gear raito for single speed road bike



## onegearmorebeer (May 10, 2004)

I have a 1997 Gary Fisher Zebrano that I want to convert to a single speed road/training bike. I went to the "Fixitup" website (cool site) to find gear ratios that I will not need to use a chain tensioner. I have several options ranging from 4-1 to 2-1 ratios. I live in Columbus Ohio where it is flat and I will also use the bike on my trainer in the winter.
Suggestions?


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Dec 23, 2003)

*Well since you asked........*



onegearmorebeer said:


> I have a 1997 Gary Fisher Zebrano that I want to convert to a single speed road/training bike. I went to the "Fixitup" website (cool site) to find gear ratios that I will not need to use a chain tensioner. I have several options ranging from 4-1 to 2-1 ratios. I live in Columbus Ohio where it is flat and I will also use the bike on my trainer in the winter.
> Suggestions?


3 to 1 is plenty unless your a real brute.
I run 2.45 to 1 on one fixie which is 66.2 inches and 2.67 to 1 or 72 inches
on the other fixie.
Most SS/fixed (road) riders go with around 70 inches (give or take)

Here is a helpfull chart for ya to use.

http://sheldonbrown.com/gears/

Good Luck - *VÈ'Í*VÍ�Ì*VÌ‡Í*?.*


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

*King 12T good enough?*

So, if it is flatish, I could run 36:12. It'll be on a mtn bike for the road only.
Is $20 for a King Kog the regular price?



VÈÑÍ VÍÐÌ VÌÇÍ ™ said:


> 3 to 1 is plenty unless your a real brute.
> I run 2.45 to 1 on one fixie which is 66.2 inches and 2.67 to 1 or 72 inches
> on the other fixie.
> Most SS/fixed (road) riders go with around 70 inches (give or take)
> ...


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 12, 2004)

I run 42 x 18 / free and 42 x 17 / fixed. It provides some serious grunts, especially if there's a headwind or I'm carrying a load, but I'd never go any bigger in the back than 18. I rode 42 x 16 for a while, but couldn't carry anything up a few hills on my regular commute.


----------



## Spookykinkajou (Jan 9, 2004)

SDizzle said:


> I run 42 x 18 / free and 42 x 17 / fixed. It provides some serious grunts, especially if there's a headwind or I'm carrying a load, but I'd never go any bigger in the back than 18. I rode 42 x 16 for a while, but couldn't carry anything up a few hills on my regular commute.


I run 48x16 fixed on mine...granted mines a touring road frame and not a mtb but i dont see why there would be much diff. Pretty hilly here. Rode 101mi with 9200ft vert today. Pain Full. Was forced to take a 1hr power nap and now i feel TIRED(or wasted) but i think it was the perfect gear for the long ride..especially going down steep hills. couldnt imagine spinning out any faster!


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

56x17 and 28mm tires for crits , 42x16 and 35mm tires for long- and training rides. The latter is fine everywhere except for steeper uphills and hard tailwinds.


----------



## FatFrank (Jun 23, 2004)

*It all depends*

The traditional reason for fixed speed or single speed road riding was early season training. The idea was to improve your cadence while preparing your joints. The usual perscription was 1000 miles of spinning in a 50 to 70 inch gear. Usually it was a gear in the low 60 inch range.

Since then many ride fixies and SS's for general riding and fun and special races. For really long distances and faster riding gears in the 70 to 80 inch range are possible for the really strong racer even on somewhat hilly terrain. My personal range for road riding is around 60 inches.


----------



## Nikolas (Feb 11, 2004)

onegearmorebeer said:


> I have several options ranging from 4-1 to 2-1 ratios. I live in Columbus Ohio where it is flat and I will also use the bike on my trainer in the winter.
> Suggestions?


 I use 48:18 setup and I am generally happy with it, although I would like to change to 56:21 for a little bit better efficiency and durability (slow wearing).


----------



## The_Real_Cyclesmith (Apr 1, 2004)

*42:16*

I rode 42:18 for a while on my ss Cyclocross bike on the road, but found myself spining out too much and not able to carry speed very well during commutes and longer rides. I switched to 42:16 and it was just enough to preform good all around. It climbs well and is quite zippy though the downtown area, yet I can carry my speed well on the long rides.


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*depends on YOU*



onegearmorebeer said:


> I have a 1997 Gary Fisher Zebrano that I want to convert to a single speed road/training bike. I went to the "Fixitup" website (cool site) to find gear ratios that I will not need to use a chain tensioner. I have several options ranging from 4-1 to 2-1 ratios. I live in Columbus Ohio where it is flat and I will also use the bike on my trainer in the winter.
> Suggestions?


there are all kinds of gear choices, but it really depends on how you like to ride. Like high-cadence spinning? Or muscling out a tall gear? I just went through that, running a comfortable 42:16 fixed around the flatter parts of L.A. and spinning merrily along, to now trying 46:16 fixed and getting a dog-gam workout! I'll probably settle at 44:16 fixed, with a 17t freewheel as a flip-flop option too. But that's me and my preference, yours may be entirely different.

HW


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

*I'm running..*

.. at 42x17. I occasionally run out of gear, but it's usually not a problem. I'm planning on building up a flip/flop setup with an 18 and 16 for a bit more versatility.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Looking to find a good net resource for fixie stuff.
Any leads?


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

I run 50x16

maybe Harris Cylcery for the fixie websie padre


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*shops*



Padre said:


> Looking to find a good net resource for fixie stuff.
> Any leads?


this place in SF is supposed to be awesome, as is a small shop in L.A., maybe Torrance? that I can't remember the name of but is supposed to be the fixie spot.

is that what you mean by "resource"?

jeez, what ELSE can I do for you??? 

HW


----------



## GlowBoy (Jan 3, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> there are all kinds of gear choices, but it really depends on how you like to ride. Like high-cadence spinning? Or muscling out a tall gear? I just went through that, running a comfortable 42:16 fixed around the flatter parts of L.A. and spinning merrily along, to now trying 46:16 fixed and getting a dog-gam workout! I'll probably settle at 44:16 fixed, with a 17t freewheel as a flip-flop option too. But that's me and my preference, yours may be entirely different.
> 
> HW


Agreed. I've mostly run 42x16 for road rides as long as the hills aren't too big. I did a 105 mile ride last year with that gear, but wished it'd been 42x18 for the headwind that kicked in about 30 miles into the ride. All last winter and spring I ran 42x17 for a moderately hilly commute. I've since switched to a safer but much hillier route, which I tried a few times with 38x20, but recently switched to gears when it became clear how ridiculous that was. Having grown up in the Midwest myself, I'd say that the ideal road gear for the moderately rolling terrain there (again, this is for me - your mileage may vary) would be between 42x18 and 42x16, depending on conditions.

- Dan


----------



## SS Jerry (Dec 22, 2003)

*One of the best little shops in SoCal.....*

Absoultely one of my favorite stop by shops when I an in SoCal.

http://www.billronbikes.com/

JS


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> is that what you mean by "resource"?
> jeez, what ELSE can I do for you???
> HW


Forever in debt. Looking for the fixie equivilent to the SS board here.. maybe Sheldon Brown has something? I was thinking of getting a Cross-Check and converting it..trying to investigate how costly and intensive that would be....


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*Rbr?*



Padre said:


> Forever in debt. Looking for the fixie equivilent to the SS board here.. maybe Sheldon Brown has something? I was thinking of getting a Cross-Check and converting it..trying to investigate how costly and intensive that would be....


you have checked out the Fixie boards on RoadBikeReview.com, right?

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=30&f=50

enjoying my SS Cross Check as we, um, speak.
HW


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> you have checked out the Fixie boards on RoadBikeReview.com, right?http://forums.roadbikereview.com/forumdisplay.php?f=45
> enjoying my SS Cross Check as we, um, speak.
> HW


Nice, perfect.


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

46x16 on the pink leopard fixxie. Not too bad on the climbs, great on the flats, not terrible on the downhills.

Padre-I had a fixed cross check for a while, ask me whatever your little heart desires

B


----------



## fixgeardan (Aug 20, 2004)

i run 39x15 fixed on my nishiki road is good all around gear little stout on hills but around here everythings 5-15 percent grade.i run 40x18 fixed on cross bike a little spinny on road
but good for most dirt roads & trails,surly 1x1 gets 34x18 fixed for all mountain trail use .
try american cyclery in s.f. or web cyclery also my econo fixed wheels from vandessel sports are working well.


----------



## roadiegonebad (Jan 31, 2004)

*American Cyclery*

cool shop, on the SE corner of GG park. Lots of old stuff literally hanging around, and (if you ride a large frame) old fix-able frames for sale

resources?
roadbikereview fixed forum
as mentioned, Harris 
am, billron
fixedgeargallery.com
business cycles
spicer
urbane
any online QBP
etc.

As for gearing, typical gearing for roadies doing offseason fixed gear training is a 39x16 or 42x17. In one poll, about 75% used on of these gears. Some go higher if they like to grind or have extremely flat terrain, other go lower if they want to spin or tackle hillier stuff. AM, the right gearing is the one that is right for you based on riding style, goals, terrain, etc.


----------



## gpsser (Jan 5, 2004)

Padre said:


> I was thinking of getting a Cross-Check and converting it..trying to investigate how costly and intensive that would be....


Hey Padre,

since HW and I just built up fixed CrossChecks, you could prolly get an Idea of how costly. It was not an intensive build. Mine was budget. I used existing wheels/cranks/brakes, and probably spent less than $500 building mine including frame purchase. It makes for a great all around bike IMHO.

Donkey, I want to see pics of the furry fixie


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

donkey said:


> 46x16 on the pink leopard fixxie. Not too bad on the climbs, great on the flats, not terrible on the downhills.
> Padre-I had a fixed cross check for a while, ask me whatever your little heart desires
> B


Dude! You have owned a lifetime's worth of bikes already! You aren't even 30!
My thinking was to *purchase* a complete x-check, then convert it to fixed.
My thinking was, all I would need then, would be to rebuild the rear wheel to a fixed hub..right? Maybe some ill bullhorn bars too, just to fit in?


----------



## tube_ee (Feb 1, 2004)

Your perfect gear will depend on terrain, your fitness, and what you are trying to get out of your fixie. I'm running 39x17 right now, but first of all, I'm fat, slow, and OK with both, and second, I'm using the bike for short runs from my daughter's school to my school, and from school to work. Mostly flat, and if I'm feeling frisky or there's a tailwind, I do spin out sometimes, but for the cruising mode in which I usually ride, it's great. It's also been a good off-road gear. The bike is definitely cruiser baised, what with the Wald "3-speed" bars and all. As my fixed fitness improves, I may go to a 42 chainring, we'll see.

FWIW, 42x16 is the classic "road racer doing winter fixed training" gear... but that assumes "road racer" fitness, and a desire for a smooth, high-RPM spin. If you've got a good used bike shop where you live, older non-ramped chainrings can be pretty cheap. Get a couple of track cogs and a couple of rings, and play with it.

--Shannon


----------



## HUGH (Jan 7, 2004)

53x19 is good for me...
HUGH


----------



## chuffer (Apr 15, 2004)

*somewhat of a hijack*

What gear do you all use on your single speed (not fixie) cyclocross bikes?

Is that gear taller or shorter than the gear you use on your mtb? Taller I assume...


----------



## lifelover (Jan 23, 2004)

*42 X16*



onegearmorebeer said:


> I have a 1997 Gary Fisher Zebrano that I want to convert to a single speed road/training bike. I went to the "Fixitup" website (cool site) to find gear ratios that I will not need to use a chain tensioner. I have several options ranging from 4-1 to 2-1 ratios. I live in Columbus Ohio where it is flat and I will also use the bike on my trainer in the winter.
> Suggestions?


42X16
Cdale Beast of east with 2.1 semi slicks. I ride with a B paced (18 - 20 MPH) group and generally have no problems. If there is a tail wind and they pick it up over 23 MPH I spin out pretty quickly.

The bike had 50 X 16 when I got it and the previous user ran A pace rides with no problem. I'm fat, aging and out of shape so the 50 X 16 was a little much for me. I may go back to it some day if I get in shape.


----------

